# Shadow Spectres Aspect Warrior Squad



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have pictures of the SHADOW SPECTRES that where on the forge world website before being removed
they are going to have experimental rules on the website

Disguised behind shimmering holo-fields, draped with gossamer-thin robes and appearing like ghosts, the Shadow Spectres were believed long lost by Eldar Seers. Armed with prism rifles, each a potent anti-tank weapon and equipped with jet packs, their mobility allows them to hunt down their chosen targets with the implacable patience of the dead, materialising seemingly from the very air to unleash their overwhelming firepower. 5 full resin Aspect Warriors. Models designed by Simon Egan. 
Experimental rules for the Shadow Spectres aspect are available to download here.(sadly the link to the rules was not active)
This model is available to pre-order now and will be despatched week commencing January 24th.
£32.70 for 5 BTW
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SHADOW-SPECTRES-ASPECT-WARRIOR-SQUAD.html
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Warhammer-40000/Eldar/ELDAR-WARP-HUNTER.html
They are now on the forge world website with another new vehicle the Eldar Warp Hunter

View attachment 10505


View attachment 10506


View attachment 10507


View attachment 10508


View attachment 10509


View attachment 10510


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

!!! i placed a massive order last night ! i didnt think we would see these models this month! bugger

well they are awesome and i will be having them, cant wait to see the exarch.
if i were going to pick fault it would be that i would have liked a clear or coloured transparent crystal to go in the prism rifle.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

They do look amazing But is it just me or are the guns a bit droopy
there's another 5 pics if you want to see more of them
much rather have 5 of them than that crappy hornet


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Shit Photography - the light catches the poor angles and being monotone plastic, there's no change in contrast.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Rathios1337 said:


> They do look amazing But is it just me or are the guns a bit droopy
> there's another 5 pics if you want to see more of them
> much rather have 5 of them than that crappy hornet


can you put the extra pictures up, they are not showing in the new stuff section when i visit the FW website for some reason


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

sorry guys accidentally closed the page that they where on and cant find it on my history:angry:
they where on the 2nd page of the eldar section but they dissipated into oblivion after I was on it


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

they would make good wraithgaurd models now I come to think of it


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Great models, nice catch man!

Oh look, your rep is higher than your post count :biggrin:


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

wow thanks they are up on the website now with a rather sexy eldar warp hunter 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ELDAR-WARP-HUNTER.html
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SHADOW-SPECTRES-ASPECT-WARRIOR-SQUAD.html
updated OP


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Shame the Shadow Spectres Heavy slot kinda consigns them to never being used.

Here's the Warp Hunter rules, the link is missing on the page


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Rather keen on them rules though.

88% chance to hit with a S10 Lance?

I just have a mind to think of an Apocalypse Army with Warp Spiders, Shadow Spectres, and the like.

The fluff is amazing.

This is a quality unit as well - 

5 Spectres, Exarch, Cynosure, Haywire Launcher = 212pts

It's just a shame that the Prism Cannon is that much cheaper. But still, you have perhaps the most accurate anti-tank weapon in the game when they deep strike in, and then in following turns, just edge their way along the enemies line nixing shit as they go.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i am all over that warphunter. i wants it!

the aether rift is nice, but slightly disappointing that the main d-cannon shot is not big blast but barrage is good

i love the shadow spectres too, in fact, forgeworld have made my day today


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks sweet, but seeing as I usually KILL and BURN xenos, yea, well...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

> Heavy Support: A Warp Hunter is a Heavy Support choice for an Eldar
> army and an Eldar Corsairs army


Just pointing out something I saw in the Warp Hunter special rules. Things that make you go hmmm.

Both of the new models have me drooling and it makes me wonder if that warp hunter is a full kit or a kit add on.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"An Exarch may elect to fire separately or join the squad’s shot"

I wonder if that means the exarch can fire at a different target to the rest of the squad or fire a second shot at the same target?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Holy shit! I wanna get some but I have no money. And I have another damn project to finish first! AAARGH!!! It just sucks.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Just pointing out something I saw in the Warp Hunter special rules. Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> Both of the new models have me drooling and it makes me wonder if that warp hunter is a full kit or a kit add on.


:shok:
So thats what is gonna be in IA11


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Just find it kind of odd that the Exarch's little Prism Lance is not a Lance. I mean, sure the combined beam is, but not that one. Further more, it still doesn't get AP 1. No AP 1 says I probably won't be using them too much, but I would still like to get my hands on a few models. At the very least I agree they would make some very nice Wraithguard substitutes (looks like they'd even be cheaper!).


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Tasty tasty models, my poor wallet Will definitely be getting some spectres once the Exarch appears. Wonder what the 'official' aspect colour scheme will be.
Noticed that the rules for the Spectres include Acute senses - a sign that craftworld Eldar will get that rules across the board like DE in the next codex maybe? (or possibly via FAQ errata?)

Wonder if they'll add the Spectre gun and jet pack in as Autarch wargear options in the IA11 army list - or make a special character Autarch with a jet pack.

Will likely get a warp hunter too - Interesting that the model as shown includes some bits from the Fire Prism turret sprue (rear door, star engines) - if the cost includes that sprue then its awesome from a bitz PoV and also a bit of a bargain since you'd pretty much end up with a spare Prism turret (minus the crystals, might have to add a sprue of those to my next bits order) which would let you turn any falcon into a Prism as required.

Good stuff! Moar Please FW!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> "An Exarch may elect to fire separately or join the squad’s shot"
> 
> I wonder if that means the exarch can fire at a different target to the rest of the squad or fire a second shot at the same target?





> All the squad must fire into the Ghostlight or none. An Exarch may
> elect to fire separately or join the squad’s shot


That's the full quote, and RAI it's blatantly intended for the Ghostlight only - same target. RAW could be argued otherwise though.

Basically - there's no point to the Lance either. If you have a Lance, you only need 3 additional models to get S10, but all must be involved with it, meaning that one spare isn't allowed a second shot - at S6, you need the 4 other members involved, so he can't benefit from it. If the sqauad was 3-6, it would be better.

As Cynosure effects the whole squad not just the Exarch, and as the Haywire Launcher is no more effective against vehicles than a S10 Ghost Light (3+ Reroll to hit and a 3+ to Penetrate Land Raiders - Basically, a 60% Chance of causing a Pen Hit), you're not wasting points on it should MEQ come to the table. Combine that with sitting in cover, Jetpacks, and Fortune/Guide, and they can blat armoured vehicles away no trouble, yet be able to murder Basic Marines and pop off the odd Terminator before sliding out of charge range. Don't forget they have a 4+/5++.

Oh, and they have bare good fun against FNP. AP2? Squee.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

that warp hunter has seriously made my day, that tank was always my favorite from my days playing epic.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Only one person caught on that they said Eldar Cosairs?

I will buy at least 1 squad of the Shadow Spectors and maybe 2 of the Warp Hunters.... for now lol.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Love the Spectres and the tank. Makes me want to play Eldar too.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Only one person caught on that they said Eldar Cosairs?
> 
> I will buy at least 1 squad of the Shadow Spectors and maybe 2 of the Warp Hunters.... for now lol.


I saw it, but I didn't think it significant.
Probably just an upcoming IA army, or something.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Someone showed me this at GW today. We spent most of the day cackling maniacally. Definitely picking up some shadow spectres, if my friends will let me use them...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well Marine Corsairs are chaos mercs right? I dunno maybe this means chaos eldar....


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nawww, Red Corsairs is just the name taken by the Astral Claws after the destruction of the Tyrants Legion (after Lugft Huron who used to be amazing decided to "Fuck tha Police" and make his chapter the size of a Legion, and with suppord from PDF and other Guard military elements).

Eldar Corsairs are basically Craftworld Eldar who've returned to their Post Slaaneshi ways in a loose noose, separate from DEldar in that DEldar never changed a great deal. Prince Yriel is an example of a Corsair.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Vaz  I am not a fluff whore, glad to have those of you who are around!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Basically pirates.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I love the Warp Hunter thing, D-Cannons are basically the reason I started playing Eldar so getting useful ones is ace. The D-Flamer thing is brutal though. 

Stylistically I love the Shadow Spectres, they fit right into what an Eldar army should be, I want 2 units to go in an Army with Warp Spiders and other such units.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"All the squad must fire into the Ghostlight or none. An Exarch may 
elect to fire separately or join the squad’s shot"

Long fangs are able to split fire, why not an Eldar Exarch who is able to "elect to fire separately" to the rest of their squad?
And whilst I accept that your take on the rule is how it's intended, it is written a touch ambiguously.

Shame really, with an Exarch toting a Haywire Launcher you'd be getting the opportunity to put away two enemy vehicles at a fair distance in one round of shooting. (Which is not unlike the Long Fangs, either.)

The other thing that occurred to me is that if you could get them into a Bastion, say, you could "Ghostlight" out of a firepoint which would effectively give the Eldar an immobile Land Raider with a Strength 10 Lance weapon. They couldn't be assaulted, by virtue of being inside the building and the only way to stop them would be to destroy the Bastion, which would quite possibly divert attention away from your more fragile AV10-12 Armour whilst that's doing it's own job.



Anyhow, I've ordered a squad of Shadow Spectres and one Warp Hunter Grav Tank.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

IA rules are not really about finding Easter eggs, it's pretty clear you should fire at the same target. Long Fangs are unique and special snowflakes.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's referring to Ghostlight only. The only ambiguity comes from taking the statement out of context. Ghostlight refers to the matrix, and neither does it say it may target another squad. Game, Set Match.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lovely models, rules are...ok, would have liked AP1 on either the combined shot or the Exarch weapon but hell, 175pts for a 60" S10 Lance weapon is pretty sweet to the beat-dont think i would bother with the exarch though, just guide them

warp hunter is nice, have to laugh at the thing firing a template sideways lol 

now if only these rules could be used in 40K proper i would buy them!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

sir_m1ke said:


> now if only these rules could be used in 40K proper i would buy them!


I can see that happening in the future, look at the nightspinner for example, or the tau piranha ,baneblade and the valk, FW is turning its hand to specialist armies like death korps,renegades and red scorpions and GW is plundering its back catalogue of vehicles to increase its plastic range.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Corsairs will almost definitely be like the grot army from a previous IA book, but it gives an interesting thought - what would be the unique list options for them? well if the Warp Hunter is an option for them maybe we will get a skimmer list option - tbh taking a whole host of the skimmers in one army would be quite fun (expensive in $$ and points)


----------

